#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Spiraxsarco all modules

## mengazaa

Spiraxsarco all modules



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

snapshot **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Spiraxsarco all modules

----------


## gusgon

Zipx is not recognized and does not open

----------


## mengazaa

> Zipx is not recognized and does not open



change file name from 3_Spiraxsarco.zipx to 3_Spiraxsarco.zip then you can open it.

----------


## kanil

Pl share all your post in mediafire

----------


## mengazaa

> Pl share all your post in mediafire



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Did you zip these files in a Mac computer? When tried unzipping it* no file got decompressed* just empty folder with an error message; this is after changing the extension from zipx to zip.

----------


## ioncube

if anyone using LINUX and want to open .zipx please tell here ..i will guide

----------

